# Install probs mit suse 8.1



## Chaosmani (8. Juli 2003)

Ich bin leider absoluter beginner, 

darum mag es für euch lachhaft sein, aber ich wollte das System installieren und legte die cd1 ein und die hat der auch angenommen, nur becor er nach der zweiten cd gefragt hat hängte er sich auf 
Wenn ich nun boote um noch mal zu beginnen erkennt er aber das schon das root geschrieben ist und versucht zu starten, was ja nicht geht, da ja noch einiges an daten fehlt.
Ich hab keine ahnung wie ich das beheben kann, denn ich komme nicht ans bios und darum ist die boot folge A-C-D
Natürlich hab ich auch keine bootdiskette! falls jemand fragt.

Bin für jede Hilfe sehr dankbar

hear U
          Chaos


----------



## tuxracer (8. Juli 2003)

falls Du ein funktionierendes Windows hast, kannst Du mit der linux CD 1 installationsbootdisketten für Linux erstellen.

dies funktioniert so, das Du auf der linux CD die Datei rawwritewin.exe suchst, diese ausführst, und mit diesem Progi kannst Du dann mit den Dateien, die auf der CD 1 (ich glaub im ordner)disks
liegen, die nötigen disketten erstellen. dadurch ist Dein Problem gelöst, weil ja A bei Dir als erstes bootet, und dann aber von der gebooteten Diskette nach der CD verlangt wird


so sollten meines wissens die dateien zur erstellung der disketten heissen

boot.img
modules.img

es können bei der Suse 8.1 aber auch schon mehrere modules.img sein

modules1.img ...


kleiner Tip am rande: versuch doch mal rauszubekommen wie Du ins BIOS kommst.
wenn Du mir den möglichst genauen Typ Deines Rechners angibst, kann ich Dir vielleicht sogar dabei behilflich sein


----------



## Chaosmani (8. Juli 2003)

Danke für die schnelle Hilfe! 

Es hat geklappt mit den Disketten und nun installiere ich gerade neu. 

Das System besteht nur aus minimal-config, da es nur als server laufen soll, also 2000XP mit einfachem AsRock-Board und 1024DDR 80GB Ibm, halt nichts besonderes

Nochmal vielen Dank!

Chaos


----------



## tuxracer (17. Juli 2003)

Hy chaosmani

was mich noch wundern würde;

was war der Fehler für den Abbruch

ob es nun auch mit der Installation des Systems geklappt hat, weil meistens wenn sich ein Linux aufhängt, dann ist es ein Hardware-Softwarekonflikt, oder ne defekte CD, und dann gehts auch nach mehreren versuchen mit gleicher Methode nicht.


----------

